
Solitaire over Gopher - Sembiance
gopher:&#x2F;&#x2F;worldofsolitaire.com&#x2F;
======
Sembiance
60 different solitaire games, 5 different ASCII background patterns. Keeps
track of score and moves. Full rules.

Best gopher client to use: lynx Other verified gopher clients: cgo, VF-1,
gophwr

Doesn't work with web based gopher proxies (it relies on extended ASCII
charset and 70 character width lines)

